# Hi I am new too! *



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I have been married for a year, together for 5, ttc for 3.
Just started my first cycle of IVF, have an appointment at the clinic tomorrow to see if I have down regulated and ready for the injections. I am so nervous already, hope its workedso far.
I have severe endo, one tube and one ovary but the tube is blocked, IVF or adoption only option.
Looking forward to meeting people on this site.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome Littlemissjo  
 with ur appt and i assume scan tomorrow  Have a look at the ladies in waiting board there is a ttc with tx thread and the ladies on there are on there 2ww after having some sort of fertility treatment. Sure you will find them invaluble at this time 

Sam xxx
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121635.0
P.S heres the link.....


----------



## farzu23 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi Hun, just wanted to say welcome and best of luck


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello LittlemissJo, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have got conceiving. I am sure that you have downregulated just find and it will be all systems go for stimming tomorrow.

why don't you head on over to the cycle buddies boards and join the Holiday Dreams here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121784.180

I know they will give you plenty of supoprt through this cycle.

Here's a few more links you might want to check out:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Good luck with your baseline tomorrow, and I hope this cycle brings you a lovely BFP! 

C~x


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi

Thank you very much for your messages.

I wish you all loads and loads of luck too!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Littlemissjo

hoe it goes well tomorrow


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you so much x


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi LittleMiss Jo,

Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends  

   with your treatment!



              Strawberries xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastci for support, information and friendship  

Good luck with your treatment      

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Evening everyone.

I had my scan and blood test today. I have down-regulated and so just had my first gonal f injection.
They think I may have two follicles but it was difficult to see. Fingers crossed.
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hows it going littlemissjo??

ive got my ivf appointment through now for feb 18th (first time) and am bit scared

let me know what happens & how you get on

best of luck with it


----------



## positive73 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Littlemissjo
We are going throught it roughly the sametime as I had my down reg scan on Friday and started injections on Friday night. It is so daunting and I got more worked up/ completely freaked out about the process of down reg ... nearly gave it all up .... but now that we are going through it it's so much better ... the scan on Friday was fine and have started me on stimms straightway ... it's a bit of minefield mixing injections but once the first is done it's okay ... dont quite know how will manage it with work as I cant be mixing/ injecting at work ... any advice??

Have they talked about timings with you? THey said to me on Fri that we may have ET on Christmas Day!!!! Cant believe it ...

First scan for stimms tomorrow so fingers crossed it's okay ... i reckon it's a series of hurdles ... and so far we have cleared one!!!

Good luck ... mex


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Littlemissjo

Welcome to FF    I am sure you will find this site of such valuable support to you  

 with your tx I hope your appointment went well and you can start stimming.

All the best

x x x


----------



## joannie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Littlemissjo

Hello & Good luck

Joannie  
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

littlemissjo - hows it going? are you ok?....

positive73 - cant believe poss ET on xmas day!! & how did the scan go?


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I have my third scan tomorrow, so far I have seven follicles but it is difficult to see as my ovary is behind my uterus, fingers crossed. EC could be monday or tuesday, quite scared!  
Thanks for all your messages.

Positive73 - We are only a couple of days apart, thats great!    EC on christas day? wow! mine will be this monday or tuesday    Hope you are getting on ok  lots of      

Avon Queen - 18th Feb will come around quickly.This is my first IVF too! Good luck to you  

Hi Emma, Nikki, strawberries, Caz and Sam. Hope I have not missed anyone.

Lots of    
Jo


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks littlemissjo,

let me know how you get on, best of luck    xx


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi evertone,

Just to let you know that I had my EC yesterday, have contacted clinic this morning and I have 3 fertalised eggs. Have et tomorrow.     

Jo


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Jo, congrats on your 3 fab embies and all the best for ET tomorrow. 

C~x


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I had two embies transferred yesterday, the other one did not make it for freezing! 
Trying to relax now and praying they stay in place.  

Hope everyone is ok        

Jo


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jo

I'm on the same day as you - I had two 4-cell embryos transferred yesterday, out of 7.  The rest weren't good enough to freeze.

This is my first time too - endo too.

What date did they gove you for your test?  Mine is 5 January.  At least I have the Xmas and New Year madness to keep me occupied.

Are you taking time off work?  I work Wed to Fri in Edinburgh and mixture of days/eves in Perth.  I haven't been in this week, but dreading Doc saying no to sick note to cover tomorrow, which is technically my 8th day 'sick', as I had half day sick on Friday for my scan.  I have a 4 hour commute each day that I'm in Edinburgh and, even if I wasn't stuggling pain and bloatedness-wise, I couldn't face it!  I've been relaxing, as my DH has insisted I do this.  He's so unbelievably wonderful!!!!

Gayl xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Jo, congrats on your two embies nestling away. All the very best for the dreaded 2WW.    

C~x


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Girls,

 Happy Christmas to you all.

Joannie~I am still resting, how are you?

Avon Queen~How are you? have a lovely Christmas

Caz~ Thanks, trying to relax but I am finding it quite hard. How are you?

Gayl~ Great same time!! My date of testing is 31st Dec   have had a week off back on the 27th.
You have such a massive commuting time, I only have an hour. How are you feeling now? I have breast discomfort and pain on and off that feels like an ovulation pain. Fingers crossed.
Good luck


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

I've no breast pain.  The bloatedness has eased somewhat and the general pain across my abdomen comes and goes.  I have had another pain since yesterday morning that is slightly to one side (my right) which is like it's going straight through - like a sword (if that makes sense).

The 31st, huh?  I wonder why the difference?

Gayl x


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Gayl

Your pains sound quite bad    are you taking paracetamol or using hot water bottle? 
I just wish there was some sign    a positive one.
yes, why are you having to wait an extra 5 days to find out?  

Jo


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not using either (I read that you shouldn't use heat post ET) - I'm trying to persevere!  The pain is nowhere near as bad as endo pain, though, and that has probably helped my peseverence! 

How are you getting on?

Gayl xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi littlemissjo

im ok thanks,computer has been broken, how are you doing with your 2ww? are you ok


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi ladies.

Have you checked out the 2ww boards yet? There's lots of ladies there going through the same experience as you right now and you might find it helpful to share symptoms and signs with others there to see what is and is not normal / advisable during the 2ww.

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

C~x


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi

Thanks Caz will check out the 2ww boards.

Avon Queen~ I am not too bad thanks, we find out one week today    

Gayl~ How are the pains? I am not too bad today, yesterday I was so tearful and felt miserable, wondering if it is my hormones. One week to go. Hope you are feeling ok    

It is Christmas WAHOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Caz - I have been checking them out *regularly*!

Jo, I woke up about 7am this morning with what I thought were mild period pains, but they have subsided and no blood. Phe-ew! I still have the stabbing pain on the right, although not in my back anymore. I was also quite warm when I woke up this morning and very drowsy. Ended up sleeping until 11:30am! 

One week to go?! It'll fly by, I'm sure. Just think on the positive side you can have a drunken New Year if it's a BFN, but here's crossing everything that you have to stay stone cold sober, like me! 

Looking forward to tomorrow sooooooo much. Take care and have a smashing Christmas!

Gx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

littlemissjo

so you find out monday...not long now...best of luck, sending lots of positive vibes your way


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you all had a great day yesterday. Did santa bring you lots of nice things?  

gayl~ Hi, glad your pains have subsided. I am still getting mild pains on and off but thankfully no af not even spotting!  Feel very tired though, not sleeping well at the moment, awake by 3am  
Back at work tomorrow unfortunately, will take it easy though I think don't want to risk any chance of   
Off to the clinic monday and have taken leave New Years Day so will be either crying or jumping with joy  
Hope you had a lovely day yesterday. Lots of        

Avon Queen~ Thank you for the positive vibes. Four days left    

Jo


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

I was virtually pain-free yesterday, but have it back again today. Same here - no AF pains, although discomfort, like I get a few hours before I bleed, but there's been no sign of any blood - thankfully.

DO you have far to go to work?  And can you take it easy?  Will you get mollycoddled by your colleagues?

Gayl x


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,
I have about an hour to travel but have a desk job at the moment. Have not told anyone at work apart from one of the managers.
Having light period pains on and off today, no af though    think that is a bad sign  
2 more days to go, really nervous.
Jo


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

littlemissjo

its 2moro isnt it? OMG im soo scared for you, got my fingers and toes crossed and asked my greyhound to cross her paws too!!! i hear you can get few twinges and stuff as theres lots happening in there. and no period yet so guess thats good ( a friend of a friend had ivf and she started bleeding 2 days into the 2ww)


BEST OF LUCK SENDING LOTS POSITIVE VIBES


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I am very upset tonight, have bad period pain and bleeding    
Blood test tomorrow morning, don't want to go    

Avon Queen~ Hi thanks for your message. Feeling really down    DH is trying to cheer me up bless him!

sending you all          

Jo


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

littlemissjo

im so gutted for you, its all so emotional and hurtful all this, wish i could give you a proper hug its so ruddy heartbreaking


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Jo, how bad is the bleeding?  Have you done the test.  It is still possible to be pregnant, you know.  I have my fingers and all else crossed for you.  Let us know how you get on.

Lots of hugs.

Gayl xxxx


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Girls,

The clinic called about 2 hours ago telling me its a    for us, I am still crying  
The bleeding was bad this morning, very angry af so thought it would be a bfn anyway. 
I really do not feel like partying tonight, I am a miserable moo!
Supposed to be back at work Wednesday, not sure if I want to go in, is it something you could go sick for?
So sorry for being miserable New Years eve. Hope you all have a good evening.

Big  
Jo x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Jo, I have just seen this        Sending you and DH my biggest, hugest hugs    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

littlemissjo

ah im nearly in tears here, its only cause dh is in the room and he will think "oh shes off again" if i do im holding it in. im so sad for you i so wanted it to happen for you

i would go docs weds and ring in sick (just say you have temperature or something like that then the doc can sign you off with stress or something like that) and get doc to sign you off till at least next monday. you need time to cry and come to terms with this before you can move on.

when is your next IVF can you make an appointment so you can at least "look forward" to that?

sending lots and lots of hugs


----------



## LittleMissJo (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Fluffs and Avon Queen , I am still crying just hoping that the tears that are hitting the keyboard do not blow up my laptop!!!  
Thanks for your lovely messages, so glad I have you all to talk to 
I booked an appointment today so it does give me something to be positive about. We go back on the 17th Jan but don't think we can go for 2nd IVF for about 3 months, I suppose you have to give your body a wee rest.
Will definately have a few days off sick I think although I will probably go on report as you are only allowed 2 episodes of sick a year, had 2 days off for lap and dye and 7 days when diagnosed with diabetes bm of 35! oh well!

Big hugs to you all     
Jo x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

....... April it is then its not that long (i know thats easy to say) and maybe they have learned something from this one that may help them more with the next one

keep brave sweetie, you will get there in the end xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Jo

Loads and loads of   to you and DH hun

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Jo  So sorry.

I hope your review brings you some hope for a positive outcome next time.

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------

